# GT: Game 9 - Clippers vs Warriors



## qross1fan

*GT: Game 10 - Clippers vs Warriors*

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers (7-2) vs Golden State Warriors (6-4)
Date: Sunday, November 20th
Time: 12:30 PM Pacific; 3:30 PM Eastern
Los Angeles Clippers Media: KTLK 1150 AM; NO TV :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
Golden State Warriors Media: FSN Bay Area; KNBR 1050 AM
National Media: NBA League Pass
Clippers Last Game: Won @ Lakers 97-91
Warriors Last Game: Won @ Blazers 91-80*


*Clippers Starters:*




































*Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman
*

*Warrior Starters:**




































Baron Davis/Jason Richardson/Mike Dunleavy Jr./Troy Murphy/Adonal Foyle*
*
Prediction: Clippers win 104-86
Prediction Record: 7-2

Q's Top 2 Keys To The Game For Clippers:
Keep on pounding the ball inside
Maggette needs to keep driving and getting to the line instead of shooting.

Q's Top 2 Keys To The Game For Warriors:
Get Brand in foul trouble
Hit the open shots*​


----------



## littlejebronys

I wonder if qross is playing. Anyone have a ross update? I think ross is going to be the key. If we can slow down davis then I dont think it should be a problem. Remember the clippers sweept them last year but they played all 4 games pre baron davis. Put ross on davis and the clippers will be 8-2 baby. Ill be there to see it happen lol. O yea can kaman have two productive games in a row? I think so cuz the warrior bigs are not that good.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i expect the clips to win by...a lot so if the oddmakers overrate GS again im putting all my ucash on the clips. this team falls in love with the perimeter shots, especially baron davis who can be pretty god awful in fg % sometimes. i would expect dunleavy to put q ross on j rich, but remember, j rich certainly isnt a kobe nor even an all star. just control the tempo of the game, force the outside shots, and clips should easily win this. 

i'll say it again, and again, GS IS OVERRATED.


----------



## Weasel

It is too bad this game will only be on league pass, it would be a good game to watch.


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips - 105
warriors - 92

This game should be interesting.
Afternoon matinee..
off a great win. off a birthday celebration.. i noticed the Clips lost big at Philly after Corey's birthday bash...(by Clip 2005-2006 standards).
so... let's hope the team played it cool... Sam IS ONLY 36 you know...as he put it.. he's an old man and needs his rest.

8-2 sure is an amazing record.. 7-3 would be digestible... but we have to get this team to 8-2..
So start the chant...
get Darrell going.. i could hear him on TV last night chanting... LET'S GO CLIPPERS!!!
He's awesome.
Clips are moving to the top echelon in the league... a little more tougher bench play and we will see this team contend in MAY and hopefully into JUNE!!!
get to 8-2 and we can start to fantasize a lot.


----------



## Weasel

I too hope that Ross is playing because the Clippers for this game might need him. The Warriors take alot of 3's and sometimes make them and sometimes they don't. The key will be to force the Warriors to take those bad shots. I think the Warriors can shoot themselves into losing but they have the fire power to come back. I believe they came back by more than 20 in the 4th quarter against the Bucks, they did lose but that was a nice comeback. Should be a very exciting game of offense, damn tv providers though won't be showcasing it for us to see.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=217885


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

DAMN NO TV GETS ME MAAAAD! :curse: :curse: :curse: 


man, i think ima have to follow it via that Yahoo thing,  

damn i hope Q Ross is back too man , i feel as if he would have played the previous 

game against the Lakers Kobe would have made even less shots than he did, 

Q Ross is great defensively, his tuffff assignments i think he should get alot of credit this 

season for their success, and he usually nails his open js, doesnt take stupid shots, drives

it when he has a chance   

damn is it gonna be Baron Davis vs. Sam? hmmmm

Mike Dunleavy is playing horrible ive read so eh, I hate him cuz he had ssaid something bout

rather going to play in fRance than playing for the Clippers :curse: :curse:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Whats this Yahoo thing?


----------



## Weasel

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Whats this Yahoo thing?



Gamecast from Yahoo, it is pretty much a close to live boxscore stats.


----------



## WarriorFan64

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i expect the clips to win by...a lot so if the oddmakers overrate GS again im putting all my ucash on the clips. this team falls in love with the perimeter shots, especially baron davis who can be pretty god awful in fg % sometimes. i would expect dunleavy to put q ross on j rich, but remember, j rich certainly isnt a kobe nor even an all star. just control the tempo of the game, force the outside shots, and clips should easily win this.
> 
> i'll say it again, and again, GS IS OVERRATED.


Golden State overated lol. Don't hate, we are just a good team now. Our bigs not good, we will see tomorrow. JRich not an all star, he sure is look out for him tomorrow because these Warriors are no joke. Warriors will make it 7-4 tomorrow, and you guys will move to 7-3. It will be a good game.
The Warriors will come with the victory. We are a pretty good road team this year also.


----------



## beavertrapper

14HipClip said:


> Clips - 105
> warriors - 92
> 
> This game should be interesting.
> Afternoon matinee..
> off a great win. off a birthday celebration.. i noticed the Clips lost big at Philly after Corey's birthday bash...(by Clip 2005-2006 standards).
> so... let's hope the team played it cool... Sam IS ONLY 36 you know...as he put it.. he's an old man and needs his rest.
> 
> 8-2 sure is an amazing record.. 7-3 would be digestible... but we have to get this team to 8-2..
> So start the chant...
> get Darrell going.. i could hear him on TV last night chanting... LET'S GO CLIPPERS!!!
> He's awesome.
> Clips are moving to the top echelon in the league... a little more tougher bench play and we will see this team contend in MAY and hopefully into JUNE!!!
> get to 8-2 and we can start to fantasize a lot.


 It was AWESOME to hear Darrell pumping the team up at a Laker home game!!


----------



## qross1fan

WarriorFan64 said:


> Golden State overated lol. Don't hate, *we are just a good team now*. Our bigs not good, we will see tomorrow. JRich not an all star, he sure is look out for him tomorrow because these Warriors are no joke. Warriors will make it 7-4 tomorrow, and you guys will move to 7-3. It will be a good game.
> The Warriors will come with the victory. We are a pretty good road team this year also.



until Baron goes down, nothing against the Warriors, they just rely WAY too much on the health of Baron

and as far as JRich goes, he is not an all-star with all the premier SG's/SF's in the league today


----------



## WarriorFan64

We will see you guys still lose tomorrow. We dont rely on Baron when hes on the bench we still can ball. The matchups kill you guys except the dunleavy maggete matchup he will own dunleavy. Unless he puts good defense on maggete.


----------



## qross1fan

WarriorFan64 said:


> We will see you guys still lose tomorrow. We dont rely on Baron when hes on the bench we still can ball. The matchups kill you guys except the dunleavy maggete matchup he will own dunleavy. Unless he puts good defense on maggete.


ok let me get this straight, Baron and JRich will DOMINATE sam and cuttino, but Brand won't dominate the front court? sorry that makes no sense.


----------



## WarriorFan64

yes thats right Murphy has good defense that will be a problem.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

WarriorFan64 said:


> We will see you guys still lose tomorrow. We dont rely on Baron when hes on the bench we still can ball. The matchups kill you guys except the dunleavy maggete matchup he will own dunleavy. Unless he puts good defense on maggete.


absolutely not. first in response to ur previos quote, j rich will never be an all star. yes u heard it here first. last season, we owned u 0-4 WITHOUT baron davis, so no, u wouldnt be able ball with him on the bench. then, both our teams have made significant moves in the offseason. but baron davis can be a liability with his crap FG % and 3 pt bricks. we'll c tomorrow tho. clips are favored in this one, and why not, its home court against the freakin warriors.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

If you're so confident the warriors are going to win lets bet. All your points for my points. What do you say????????


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

The only advantage the Warriors have is with Baron. This is not much of an advantage either because Cassel has being doing a great job most on the majority of the games so far. The Clippers by far a better starting five and a better bench. I don't see any way the Warriors could beat them, especially in their home court. Aren't the clppers undefeated here so far?????


----------



## Darth Bryant

I think todays game is more important than the Laker and Clipper game everyone was hyping up. GS is a team competing for the pacific, the Lakers are not. A game like tonight's a must win and I think the Clippers will pull it out. Just don't want to see Corey go off like he did playing the Lakers and hopefully play a little more controlled.

The transition defense and blocking the passing lanes will be key to disrupting the warriors offense, especally if Davis gets a hot passing hand early.

Will be a great game.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

WarriorFan64 said:


> yes thats right Murphy has good defense that will be a problem.


if ur so confident about a win against the clips, why dont u put most, if not all, of ur uCash on the warriors. i saw the betting odds on the forum and there are currently no bets on the warriors so far


----------



## jcwla

This is a huge statement game and a chance to set a positive tone for a key season series against an opponent that, unlike the Lakers, will actually be battling us for playoff position.


http://spaces.msn.com/members/jcwla17


----------



## Weasel

Concerning QRoss, the teams injury report page was updated today and Ross stays on the inactive list for now.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> Concerning QRoss, the teams injury report page was updated today and Ross stays on the inactive list for now.



so Korolev is on the active list? i'd love to see him get some time, even if its garbage time


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> so Korolev is on the active list? i'd love to see him get some time, even if its garbage time



Yes.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i just lost all my uCash on the heat @ raptors game. guess who i bet on. this will still be a good day if clips can win this one. not becuz i bet anything on the clips but so the clips can go 8-2


----------



## Weasel

For those who have a radio and are listening to the game or have league pass please provide updates.


----------



## qross1fan

Warriors Starting 5:

From UCLA Baron Davis

From Michigan State Jason Richardson

From Colgate Adonal Foyle

From Notre Dame Troy Murphy

From Duke Mike Dunleavy Jr.

Head Coach: Mike Montogemry

Clippers Starting 5:

From Florida State Sam Cassell

From Rhode Island Cuttino Mobley

From Central Michigan Chris Kaman

From Duke Elton Brand

From Duke Corey Maggette

Head Coach: Mike Dunleavy


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman controls the tip and the broadcast is cut off :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

some power outages and there back

4-2 Brand has a basket along with Cass, JRich has 2 FT makes . .


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

WOW early fouls again...1 on kaman, cassell, and brand in 2 MIN


----------



## qross1fan

Elton fouls JRich; Richardson hits the first 4-3 Clips . . misses second, out of bounds and Warriors ball off of a Clipper player . . .

Murphy misses, Maggs rebounds, drives and will shoot two, foul on Davis


----------



## qross1fan

Corky hits the first; 5-3 Clippers, Corky hits second; 6-3 Clippers; Baron brings it up, Baron hits a three, 6-6


----------



## qross1fan

Elton gets doubled and Cuttino hits a three 9-6 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy misses, Kaman rebounds, Sam brings it up, Maggs backs down and shoots over JRich 11-6 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson hits a 20 Footer; 11-8 Clips . . . Brand misses but will shoot two, Foul on Foyle


----------



## qross1fan

he will not shoot two, but hits a baseline jumper; 13-8 Clips, Barons three is in n out, Sam brings it up, Maggs misses a 20 footer, Dunleavy scores 13-10 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

MOBLEY WITH ANOTHER THREE!! 16-10 Clips, Foyle lays it up and in . .16-12 Clips . . Mobley air balls a three, Warrior ball


----------



## qross1fan

JRich hits a 15 footer; 16-14 Clips; Warriors steal it; Foyle slams it. . 16-16 Tied . . Time Out Clips; 6:52 left


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses a 12 footer; Foyle rebounds; Murphy with a jam; 18-16 Warriors

Maggs misses, rebounds, loses it, Davis brings it up, Dunleavy hits it. 20-16 Warriors on a 8-0 Run

Kaman gets fouled and will shoot two; Foul on Murphy


----------



## qross1fan

Brand msises again; Davis brings it up; Richardson misses a three; Foyle rebounds; Cass and Davis will jump it up


----------



## qross1fan

i have no idea whats going on cuz Smith and Ralph talking schedules


----------



## Free Arsenal

I don't understand why Clippers are behind.


----------



## qross1fan

Davis has it; Dunleavy posting on Sam; Davis scores; Maggs scores; Richardson misses; EB rebounds; Mobley pushes it; Murphy rebounds the miss; Richardson lays it up and in


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Baron Davis already has 7 assists :eek8:


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits it . . 24-20 Maggs has 8


----------



## qross1fan

2 fouls on Kaman and Braca checks in . . . .

Murphy hits a 20 footer; 26-20


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses a three; Warrior ball


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson hits a 9 footer; 11 for him; 28-20 . . Braca misses; Clipper ball; out on Warriors; 2:35 left in the first


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I can tell this is going to be a high scoring game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

What the hell are the Clippers DOING!!! :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

28-20 . . Maggs/Braca/Cass/Brand/Cat in for the Clips . . Maggs misses a 20 footer; JRich rebounds it and pushes it . . . Richardson misses; Maggs shoots and scores . .28-22 Warriors


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rebounds a Warrior miss; Brand hits a open 4 footer; 28-24 Warriors . . Cass rebounds and brings it up . . . Braca scores . .28-26 Warriors; 6-0 run


----------



## qross1fan

Davis hits a three; 31-26; Cassell cuts and scores; 31-28 Warriors


----------



## Free Arsenal

That's better 6-0 run.


----------



## qross1fan

Baron scores again; 33-28 . . Cass answers right back . .33-30


----------



## Free Arsenal

They just have teo wint his game.


----------



## qross1fan

Davis drives; Richardson misses; Maggs rebounds; shoots a 60 footer and makes it!! nah j/k . .33-30 at the end of one


----------



## Free Arsenal

Warriors have a Davis in pain, we have to win, we can't let a cripple pg beat us.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

That would've been ridiculous... :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Free Arsenal said:


> Warriors have a Davis in pain, we have to win, we can't let a cripple pg beat us.


Not taking anythng away from him... because for a Cripple he's dangerous.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

That cripple PG put up 10 pts, 9 assists, and 2 3s in the first quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

2nd Quarter underway as Fish is in and Barons out; Pietrus misses a three; Murphy gets it back; Pietrus hits a three; 36-30


----------



## qross1fan

Brand AND ONE! foul on Taft; 36-32 Warriors . . Ewing in for Alien


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits his FT; 36-33 Warriors . . .Murphy misses a 20 footer and an offensive foul on Ewing . . . g'damn


----------



## qross1fan

Dunk for Murphy; 38-33 . . Brand against Taft and gets fouled


----------



## ClipOre4Life

:brokenhea


----------



## ClipOre4Life

take it straight to Taft Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

2 Fouls on Taft ALREADY; Biedrins checks in; Wilcox checks in; Brand hits both; 38-35; Fish misses; Cat rebounds; foul on GSW non-shooting;


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dunleavy better not be letting htem win cause of his son... :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Brand out; Wilcox in; Braca to Wilcox; Mobley posting up JRich and scores; 38-37


----------



## qross1fan

Pietrus scores; 40-37; Mobley drives and backs JRich down again; and Scores again; 40-39


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Just give it to Mobley.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat rebounds it; loses it; Braca recovers; Mobley AND ONE!!!; 41-40 Clips


----------



## leidout

Is it just me or has Mobley been getting hotter and hotter every single game?


----------



## qross1fan

timeout with 8:42 or something left; Cat will shoot one when they come back


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clip take the lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think Mobley is getting better used to the system with every game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

ClipOre4Life said:


> Clip take the lead.


It's about time!


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits it; 42-40


----------



## qross1fan

Clips have it; Corey drives and offensive foul


----------



## qross1fan

Zarko checks in for Murphy and Eisley makes his debut!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Eisley/Mobley/Ewing all in at the same time; Davis in for GSW

Davis misses a three; Davis gets the rebound; Misses it again; Eisley gets it; they miss on the break or something; Pietrus gets fouled hard by Zeljko


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I think you can bank on at least 1 or two offensive fouls on Corey every game.


----------



## qross1fan

Mikeal hits the first and second; 42-42


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing hits a jumper; dime to eisley; 44-42 CLips


----------



## qross1fan

Fisher misses; Cat gets it; Mobley misses; Rebound Biedrins; Davis comes up; foul on Wilcox;


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I have to come to the realization that the Clippers are four good to very good players and then some mediocre ones.


----------



## qross1fan

6:31 to go; Maggs checks in for Mobley; 44-42 LA; Fisher misses; .357 rebounds; Eisley brings it up; to Maggs; Eisley has it; bad pass; Davis drives and gets fouled, will shoot two; time out on the court; 2 fouls on Wilcox; 5:51 to go


----------



## Free Arsenal

More like this, the Clippers are 7 deep on good players, and the other mediocre.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Wilcox needs to be traded.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Trade him for Chris Mihm lmfao


----------



## qross1fan

44-44 . . Ewing to Braca, Backs down and hits a 8 footer; 46-44


----------



## ClipOre4Life

If fouling was as valued as rebounds, then Dunleavy wouldn't have a problem with Wilcox at all.


----------



## qross1fan

46-46 . . Biedrins fouls off the ball; Maggs misses BOTH Ft's wtf; 46-46 still; Cabarkapa misses; Maggs rebounds; Braca hits it over a fellow Euro; 48-46 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox knocks it away, Wilcox missed a finger roll LMAO; Maggs rebounds and gets fouled


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Maggz missing two free throws, remember that because it won't be happening again for awhile.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wilcox just needs to...not play...for the rest of the game


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits the first; 49-46; Cass and Mobley check in for Eisley and Ewing; hits second; 50-46


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man it gets me so mad not being able to watch it on TV :curse: :curse: :curse: 


damn Corey missed two free throws, hes usually money from their, unlike anywhere else

on the field hahaha

whos playing good?

hows howard eisley doing?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

WTF???? Maggz not making his FTs?


----------



## qross1fan

Davis drives and travels!!! . . Cass brings it up; Mobley gets blocked by Foyle; Warrior ball


----------



## qross1fan

Foyle gets fouled; Maggs picks up his second foul; Foyle will shoot two; Kaman and Brand check in for Braca and Wilcox . .Foyle hits second; 50-48; Maggs gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clips need to go on a run here.


----------



## qross1fan

51-48; Corky hits first; Corky hits second; 52-48 . .someone pitch a tent for maggette on the FT line; Dunleavy drives and scores; 52-50


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

looks like maggette is back on track here. btw are there any online radio broadstreams for this game?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i like Chris Wilcox i think he just needs playing time, and he livens the crowd up and 

thats something they need to the days of when they had Darius Miles and how he used to do...


but if they can get something good for him while teams have shown interest i say trade him....


----------



## qross1fan

54-50; not sure who hit it; Richardson scores; 54-52; Clips lost it; Corey takes a charge; time out 2:09 left in the half


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> looks like maggette is back on track here. btw are there any online radio broadstreams for this game?


http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html

that worked during the pre-season, but not sure about now :|


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i like Chris Wilcox i think he just needs playing time, and he livens the crowd up and
> 
> thats something they need to the days of when they had Darius Miles and how he used to do...
> 
> 
> but if they can get something good for him while teams have shown interest i say trade him....


good idea. lets trade him for darius miles


----------



## leidout

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> looks like maggette is back on track here. btw are there any online radio broadstreams for this game?


try maybe the warriors broadcast?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

once i tried to listen and it said 

"due to a license agreement with the NBA we our unable to broadcast regular season games"


or something like that :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses; Murphy rebounds; Davis AND ONE; 54-54; 55-54 Warriors; Brand scores; 56-55 Clips; Warriors score; 57-56; Brand scores; AND ONE; 58-57; hits his FT; 59-57 Clips; Murphy misses a three; Cat rebounds; Maggs has it; Brand hits a jumper; 61-57; Baron air balls a three;


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy travels with 7 seconds to go; 20 Second time out Clips


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

btw lay up fest here. b davis had an and 1 play, then EB with a lay up, then mike dunleavy, then EB with a lay up plus the foul. EB HAS 18 PTS SO FAR.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with 18, Mobley with 13, Maggs with 14. Cassell with 7 dimes and 8 pts; Zelly 6 pts and 4 rebound so far

Brand misses a 17 footer @ the buzzard

61-57 @ the halfq


----------



## leidout

Holy cow, so much for all that defense the warrior fans kept talkin' about?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

we gave up 57 pts at the half yo. AND TOO MANY DAMN LAY UPS/DUNKS FOR GUYS WHO DONT NORMALLY SCORE AKA DUNLEAVY OR FOYLE. clips really need to pick up the defense here.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

good finish.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn high scoring half.....WE SHOULD WIN THIS GAME


the Warriors seems like a team that their stupid shots may be their downfall

then again if they go in.....


and the 3 ball too, they take it often without having to but once again

if they go in......


qrich1fan, summary of the first half, being that youve kept us up on the game :banana: 

PPRECIATE IT! ALOT!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, it's not either teams fault that they are both so great offensively and defensively...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Defensively?


----------



## Free Arsenal

ClipOre4Life said:


> Defensively?


Well come on, Pheonix still manages to score over a hundred against the Spurs.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Whats the count right now?


----------



## qross1fan

both teams starting units up there; Dunleavy misses a three; Cat rebounds . . Brand misses and no foul; Davis misses a layup; Another rebound for Mobley and a foul on him wow? 61-57 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Murphy forces a foul on Brand . . and will shoot two . . . hits both . . 61-59


----------



## qross1fan

offensive foul on Cat


----------



## qross1fan

sloppy start again . . Maggs drives to the foul line; Cuttino drives and scores; 63-59 LAC


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy misses another three but Richardson hits it; 63-62


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman scores on the other end; 65-62; Sam rebounds a Richardson miss; Brand hits it; 67-62


----------



## qross1fan

Davis misses another three; Maggs rebounds, pushes it, Brand misses, Murphy rebounds, Dunleavy hits a shot; 67-64 Clips


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

see its tuff for the Clips when teams just shoot 3s 

or shoot alot of em CUZ THEY DONT SHOOT ANY>.....


i thought bringing Cat would change that 


he shoots nice open ones..but i think he should shoot em more often


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman from about 18 feet away; 69-64 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs rebounds; Sam pushes it; foul on Warrios; Blocking on Dunlevay; maggs will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Hits first; hits second; 71-64 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy hits from the foul circle; 71-66 Clips; Maggs hits a three; 74-66


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clippers turning it on now.


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Foyle; Clippers starting a run?


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits a 20 footer; 76-66 Clips; time out golden st. Corey has 20+ already


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahahah Maggette with a 3???!!!

haha!

**** [email protected]


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Corey and Brand are gonna have monster games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

this is what happens with Corey when he tries to be the star of the game

AND HE MAKES HIS SHOTS.... 


but when he doesnt tahts when it turns ugly...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Corey is the 3rd quarter guy.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man if Corey can learn to make shots on a consistent basis 

and not make stupid decisions or take stupid shots

he can be so great :boohoo:


----------



## qross1fan

dunleavy misses a jam, Maggs rebounds it; Sam draws a foul and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Sam I Am Money hits first; hits second; 78-66


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clips got to extend this lead.


----------



## qross1fan

Dunleavy misses a three; Shaggy with a rebound; Maggs drives. loses it. Clipper ball; Cat hits it with 2 on the shot clock; 80-66


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson misses; Brand scores; 82-66


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Warriors trying to shoot 3s and not making em look whats happening....

!

keep on playing our game we can extend the lead


----------



## ClipOre4Life

keep goin Clips!


----------



## Free Arsenal

It's like the Warriors just can't compete...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

awww damnit Chris Kaman the momentum stopper hahahah


nah nah im playing maybe he had to foul


----------



## qross1fan

Murphy draws a foul and will shoot two; foul on Kaman; Pietrus in for Dunleavy; Murphy hits first; 82-67; 82-68 makes em both; missed; Warriors bring it up; Maggs kicked it


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman rebounds; Sam misses; Davis pushes it; Loose ball foul on Warriors; Kaman drew the foul;


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kaman fouled yay, let's see some free throw action!


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses a three; Murphy gets the rebound; Brand takes it; Mobley for three!; 85-68


----------



## qross1fan

Sam stole it*; Murphy jams it; 85-70 and i believe a tech on Murphy for hanging on the hoop? nope nvm


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i come back half an hour later and the clips up by 15  looks like i missed the action


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

6-11FG for Corey and 21pts...??


wow thats good but how ....has he been doing what hes supposed to and 

driving and laying up ...??


shots??? i dont relaly know but thats the his shots it says on Yahoo n stuff


----------



## qross1fan

KAMAN WITH AN AND ONE; 87-70; Sam with a nice feed according to Ralph; misses it; 87-70; another missed three; Cass rebounds it; Mobley misses a three; Sam rebounds it; Beidrins takes it; Double DribblE LMAO


----------



## Free Arsenal

Meh, I thought this would be a close game, but it seems that I should have bet SOMETHING on this game... ARGH


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Damn Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

but refs dont call it, maggs misses a three, fouls JRich to stop a dunk; 87-72


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Stop Taking Threes!!!


----------



## qross1fan

unless ur name is Mobley or Cassell


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Maggette shot a 3 and missed!!!?? :curse: 


and on the other end, the warriors get two foul shots, this is what im talkign about!!!!


he is not a shooter!!!!

but he is having a good game so i forgive him for now hahaa 


:banana:


----------



## qross1fan

JRich hits first; and hits second; 

Brand scores with 2 on the shot clock!!!; 89-74


----------



## qross1fan

Fisher hits a three; 89-77 :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yes!!! hahaha 


tahts exactly "stop taking 3s unless your mobley or cassel" 


hahahaahh!! thats exactly what i said the other day

unless your name is Cuttino Moblem or Sam Cassell


dont shoot a 3!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!

if your name is Corey Maggette drive it to the hoop and get some free throws haha


Cmon!!

i like Cuttinos 3 shot selection usually, Sam takes up open usually so yeah!!

cmon Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette drives and gets fouled! Corey goes back to his camp; Corky hits both; 91-77


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ugh. Can't let them catch up.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Maggette is a foul magnet. I love it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

thats what im talking bout Corey get your free throws


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson misses a three; mobley ANOTHER rebound; Cass slows the pace down; EB misses with one on the clock; Davis rebounds; Fish misses airs a three; ELTON AND ONE!;


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wow jrich takes and misses another 3. the warriors live and die by the 3 ball, emphasize die cuz they normally dont shoot that well at all. 4-20 for tonite


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahah foul magnet yeah


ahahha

its just annoying when he tries to just get a call and he throws his hands in thhe air

and turns it over...or tries to drive and chargeshhaha

but yeah

he shoots great at the line , i love that


----------



## qross1fan

94-77, he hit it; Davis misses; Fisher takes it; and misses; Biedrins tips it in at the buzzard; 94-79 @ the end of three


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand and Magette are killing them.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

and a FANTASTIC 3rd quarter by the clips. i predict garbage time halfway thru the 4th. anyone predict a comeback by the warriors?


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> and a FANTASTIC 3rd quarter by the clips. i predict garbage time halfway thru the 4th. anyone predict a comeback by the warriors?


I predict if the Clips think they've sealed it, the Warriors will come back.


----------



## qross1fan

Eisley's in there to end the game


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn Elton has 27

if he keeps this up he has to be an All-Star but damn the west is so loaded 


ima vote for him and if Corey keeps it up, him too


 vote for Elton to make it to the All-Star game!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Pietrus right away . .


----------



## qross1fan

Davis scores; 94-81


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Warriors have some vets and they'll definitely make a strong push. If we can keep them down for about 5 minutes then this game is sealed. The beginning of the fourth is crucial.


----------



## qross1fan

Clipper miss; Davis vs Eisley; Fisher hits a three; 94-84


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing steps out of bounds :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

another score by the Warriors; 94-86 . .Cassell time coach! . . Ewing htis a three!!!!! 97-86


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Corey Maggette shoots again, 


and what a surprise , misses


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Told ya...strong push. Clips need to drop the dagger.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

see what im saying 


Corey misses a shot, on the other end the team makes a 3!!!!!!!!!!



:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Ewing hits a three.


----------



## qross1fan

3 Seconds in the Key . . on Warriors; Ewing misses a three; Richardson misses a three; Ewing rebounds it; 97-86, time out taken


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahaha and again

the Warriors shoot a 3, rather than go for 2, and cut the lead..

BUT EH!!!

better for us if they take them and miss


----------



## qross1fan

97-86 . . Rebraca looses the ball and a loose ball foul . . Cass is in


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clips need to make stops here.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand also checks in as Eisley and Braca sit; 97-88 .. Brand blocks Davis but a foul on the Cat; Davis shooting two


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Sam needs to make a big shot 

even Cuttino, or Elton

Corey keep it away from his hands please unless he is driving


----------



## qross1fan

97-89 . . 97-90 . . Cmon Sam . . Maggs misses but will shoot two . . AGAIN


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

uh oh...slowly creeping back....anyone smell overtime?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Foul out the whole team Maggz! :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses the first .. hits the second; 98-90


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damnit 

see tell him to stop shooting damnit

please


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Um...No overtime. NO.


----------



## qross1fan

Pietrus now shooting two; foul on Mobley; Hits the first; 98-91 . . 7:41 left, time out Clips


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

must get to 100...and achieve lawler's law


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This could be down to 6.


----------



## Free Arsenal

You can never sleep on the Warriors... never.


----------



## qross1fan

Pietrus misses a three, loose ball foul no Maggs; 98-92


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs sits down; Mobley checks in; Foyle gobbles up the rebound; Pietrus misses a three; Rebound Brand; 98-92


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

they shoot a ****ing 3 and the clips dont get the rebound

cmon damnit


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man someone needs to make a big shot


----------



## qross1fan

Sam gets to the line. shooting two attempting to put the Law on. Lawlers LAW! 100-92


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

and i mean someone as in a CLIPPER!!!#


----------



## leidout

Clippers got 100, it's over.


----------



## qross1fan

Fisher misses, Mobley rebounds, Brand misses, Kaman's tips no good, Foyle rebounds, Kaman gets the steal . . .


----------



## Free Arsenal

leidout said:


> Clippers got 100, it's over.


No need to worry anymore


----------



## qross1fan

Cat gets fouled and will shoot two!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

It's the law baby! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yup unbuckle those seat belts folks. this game is in the fridge


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits both, 102-92, Fish misses, EB gets the board


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

awww man Lawlers Law


hahha wait guys even Ralph himself has said, its been broken like 6 times!!!!
hahah!!


cmon we need the dagger 

remember they will keep shooting 3s n if they make some .....


----------



## qross1fan

Cass hits a jumper; 104-92


----------



## qross1fan

Pietrus misses; Kaman with a 'terrible' pass; 104-94. 4:17 left Warrior ball


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Sam baby thats a clutch J


i knew he would make one that counted :!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Finish Them! Fatality!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

so far, cassell and mobley have made the crunch time shots here. that's the whole reason why we brought them in the first place


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Over and back violation on C. Kaman



noiooooooooooooo!


----------



## qross1fan

Davis misses a lay-up. Brand rebounds a Clip miss, Brand gets fouled


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Golden State attempted 30 3 pters in this game! And made 6... :dead:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

LAC - C. Kaman misses a layup


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits the first; makes the second; 105-92


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson misses a three; Kaman rebounds, knocked out by Pietrus


----------



## leidout

leidout said:


> Clippers got 100, it's over.


Yep, definitely over. 6 times broken my ***, it's the LAW!


----------



## qross1fan

Stolen by Fisher; 105-94 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Brand picks up the trash, misses the shot, but gets fouled; Warrior time out: 2:41 left, 105-94 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

107-94, FT's are good


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lawler's law!


----------



## qross1fan

Warriors had like 9 chances to score didnt get it; Kaman tips it in after Ewing missed a three; 109-94


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ClipOre4Life said:


> Golden State attempted 30 3 pters in this game! And made 6... :dead:


they really are god awful...i mean really. where's that warrior fan that was here earlier? i want to see him make excuses for their terrible play this afternoon


----------



## qross1fan

BRAND WITH A BLOCK! . . . game . . Fisher misses a three; Brand rebounds and he gets fouled . . MVP MVP MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Free Arsenal

Crowd has to be chanting MVP.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

and the GS scrubs come in...this game is gone for them.


----------



## leidout

*MVP* :rock:


----------



## qross1fan

110-94 Clips . . Brands getting MVP Chants . . 

Cass is doing some cheerleading!!!



*KOROLEV IS IN*

111-94 Clips


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Total destruction... :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

Fisher htis a three . . finally . . FIsher takes it from Brand . . Korolev kicks the ball


----------



## qross1fan

Elton gets a standing ovation; Singleton checks in


----------



## qross1fan

cabarkapa scores, 111-99 . . .


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand is the GOAT.


----------



## qross1fan

Braca travels


----------



## Free Arsenal

MVP for brand if he keeps this up.


----------



## Maxwell48

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMVIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :banana: 
yeah finally he gets some love :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing gets fouled and will shoot two ; ; ; ; 111-99


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> Ewing gets fouled and will shoot two ; ; ; ; 111-99


 oops Singleton shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

113-99 .... 26 seconds to go . . . Taft scores, 113-101


----------



## qross1fan

8-2!


----------



## leidout

woo! we stand mightily over the western conference with an angry fist! 
:twave:


----------



## Maxwell48

YES We won the top game in the pacific!Who the hell thought it would be clippers vs warriors one year ago?! :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Bring on the Raptors... :banana:


----------



## Maxwell48

yeah we'll crush them! :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Game OVER!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

make that 9-2! :banana: (barring any upsets/disappointments)


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I'm so confident that we'll beat the Raptors that I'm going to bring out the banana dance of destruction early...

:banana: :banana: :banana: DESTROYED :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ClipOre4Life said:


> I'm so confident that we'll beat the Raptors that I'm going to bring out the banana dance of destruction early...
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: DESTROYED :banana: :banana: :banana:


LOL banana dance of destruction


----------



## Free Arsenal

Guys, I'm scared of the Raptors. Let's just be afraid of them so we don't jinx ourselves.


----------



## leidout

Free Arsenal said:


> Guys, I'm scared of the Raptors. Let's just be afraid of them so we don't jinx ourselves.


Whatever, so what if they beat miami, we're better than miami.



Yes, i said it.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

btw, this week was a 3-0 week, so i predict....ELTON BRAND TO BE NAMED NBA PLAYER OF THE WEEK. BOOK IT


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> btw, this week was a 3-0 week, so i predict....ELTON BRAND TO BE NAMED NBA PLAYER OF THE WEEK. BOOK IT


And if he isn't the NBA is out against hte Clippers.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Free Arsenal said:


> And if he isn't the NBA is out against hte Clippers.


lol agreed. there is no reason why he shouldnt win it. i dont recall any other player who had superb stats this week and went 3-0


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol agreed. there is no reason why he shouldnt win it. i dont recall any other player who had superb stats this week and went 3-0


Out West anyway.

Lebron James is the only other player.. but he's in the East.


----------



## yamaneko

lets go ahead and extend cassell.


----------



## Weasel

YES!!!!!

I was gone and I just came back to see that the Clippers won big. :banana: 
Looks like everyone in the starting lineup did well especially Brand. Brand had 32 points and 10 rebounds, he is having a monster year so far. I also see that Maggette did well and shot well which is very good. Mobley too had a big game and shot really well. Cassell had a double double as well with points and assists. I am very happy to see the Clippers take out the Warriors.


----------



## Weasel

Just noticed the Warriors chucked up 35 3 point attemps and only made 7. If the Clippers can do this to the Warriors every time they will win.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Just noticed the Warriors chucked up 35 3 point attemps and only made 7. If the Clippers can do this to the Warriors every time they will win.


Haha, I'm afraid it won't happen again....


----------



## Weasel

Hey guys do all you gloating in here, please don't go to other team forums and rub it in that they lost to the Clippers, thanks.

Go Clippers!!!


----------



## sertorius

MVP! MVP! MVP!

God! How exhilarating was this win? Unbelievable! This team is simply awesome, and I'm glad that we as fans are finally seeing a return in our emotional investment in it. Also, it's fantastic to see Elton Brand having this type of year. I was there at last season's last game, and Super Fan Darrell started chanting "MVP!" for Elton then, but he was the only one doing it; this year, the whole crowd was chanting, and I for one got goosebumps listening to it on the radio. Awesome! I've never felt this happy to be a Clippers fan. EB for All-Star AND MVP!

Finally, proof that Coach Dunleavy is perfect for this team: during the pre-game show, Ralph Lawler asked him "the LA Times power rankings have you at 3, CNN Sports at 4; is it too much success too quickly?" Dunleavy, without missing a beat: "well, those are the same guys who had us last in our division during the Summer, I didn't pay attention to them then, and I don't pay much attention to them now."


----------



## G-Force

The Clippers just keep rolling - this is great! In a couple of hours the Kings, the team that is supposed to win the Pacific Division, will be tipping off in Key Arena. We'll do what we can to widen your lead over them and the rest of the division.

G-Force


----------



## Darth Bryant

WarriorFan64 said:


> yes thats right Murphy has good defense that will be a problem.



It sure ended up being a problem tonight. HAHAHAH.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, what a great win. This in my opinion is one of the most important wins so far of the season. This is a team thats still going to be working for the first spot in the pacific and is an actual challenge. The Clippers went out there, proved that the record wasn't a fluke and they can handle high temp games and shut down key players.

GREAT game.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes

This is amazing times in Clipper country. It was awesome to see the point distribution between Mags, Brand and Mobley. Ewing also hit a big 3 for us. I could honestly say I was nervous that Baron was going to steal one from us. Elton Brand played like a monster. I was at the game with my daughter and we sure where excited when Cassell got the crowd going in the closing minutes. He was throwing his arms in the air, inviting the world to jump on board.

The Clippers are the real deal. Just imagine, we might be 10-2 in one week!
What do you think.

Clippers vs. Raptors (WIN)?
Clippers vs. Pacer (tough one)

GO CLIPS.


----------



## leidout

ClipsBetterthanLakes said:


> Clippers vs. Raptors (WIN)?
> Clippers vs. Pacer (tough one)
> 
> GO CLIPS.


Clippers are unstoppable right now, fear no one.


----------



## Free Arsenal

ClipsBetterthanLakes said:


> This is amazing times in Clipper country. It was awesome to see the point distribution between Mags, Brand and Mobley. Ewing also hit a big 3 for us. I could honestly say I was nervous that Baron was going to steal one from us. Elton Brand played like a monster. I was at the game with my daughter and we sure where excited when Cassell got the crowd going in the closing minutes. He was throwing his arms in the air, inviting the world to jump on board.
> 
> The Clippers are the real deal. Just imagine, we might be 10-2 in one week!
> What do you think.
> 
> Clippers vs. Raptors (WIN)?
> Clippers vs. Pacer (tough one)
> 
> GO CLIPS.


Holmes, your Name says it all, but where were you when the clips beat lakers?


----------



## DaFranchise

Hell yeah. We own GState. We swept them last year and we have beaten them 8 out of the last 10 meetings. Lets just keep it rolling.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

A good game ... sure wish I could have seen it. Sounded like fun.

Read that Sam has played the last two games with a heavy heart due to the loss of his grandmother. (My condolensces to him.) To do that for US shows a real commitment to the Clippers and our success this year, and as we saw/heard, we truly needed his leadership to win those games.


----------



## M-Blade

I'm really excited about the Warriors-Clips rivalry becoming something... especially now that Golden State will be seeking revenge when we play on their home court. Should be a great season series. :biggrin:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Of course, I didn't see the game, but it didn't really sound like much of a rivalry type game. Dunleavy did a little mis-coaching by leaving the starters on the beach too long, assuming the game was over. That made it interesting. Of course, my opinion is based on listening to the game.

Unless they get better (and we will also be getting better), this won't be too exciting as a rivalry. Don't we already own them?

On the other hand, the Pacific division does need a new rivalry: Northern and Southern Cali might work.


----------



## jcwla

Dunleavy did not mis-coach.
You are supposed to give your starters some rest.
They played the whole third quarter.
He wanted to give EB and ET five or six minutes of rest and asked the second unit to just simply hold down the fort. Well, the second unit did nothing against the Lakers and they did NOTHING today -- except bring the lead down to 6 lickety-split. He had to rush the starters back in to restore order. Fortunately they will have 75-80 hours before Toronto and should get some decent rest during that one. But no -- good coaching does not mean playing all starters for 48 minutes/game.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers21nov21,1,2333233.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> When Brand grabbed a rebound with 1:45 left to play and was fouled, fans chanted "M-V-P" before he made two free throws to extend the Clippers' lead to 111-94.
> 
> Brand received a standing ovation when he was removed at the 1:17 mark.
> 
> "Elton is our horse," said Cassell, who had 14 points and 10 assists and left to a standing ovation.
> 
> "I do my thing, but Elton is the guy it starts with. It all starts with E.B."





> Mobley thought they would be from the outset.
> 
> "I told the guys in training camp we're a good team," he said. "We've got a nice bench, and we've got a nice combination when we're on the court. Sam, myself, Corey, Elton and Chris — that's a nice squad right there."
> 
> It's all about chemistry.
> 
> "The chemistry has been really good," said Maggette, who had 24 points, nine rebounds and five assists.
> 
> "I know it's hard for a team to have chemistry so early, but we do. We know what we have to do, we know who the scorers are on this team, and everybody knows their role. It's great."


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmmm...corey should have said

"i recognize who the shooters are, i am not a shooter, i am a driver, i lay it up and get to the line"

jhahaha !

ahhh gotta love the Clippers !!!


----------

